# If you were Lebron, which team would you sign with?



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

Assume Cleveland doesn't win the title this year.

I'm a Nets fan, but to be honest, if I was Lebron there's no way I'd touch that franchise OR the Knicks. They just look like a franchise of losers right now that can't put together much good. If the Nets were 9-9 I might consider it, but even then I'd lean towards staying in Cleveland.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Cavs.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Whichever team signs Chris Bosh first.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Dallas


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Dallas


Excellent choice.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Heat, but I'm biased. I still feel like it would be a good move for him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Smart thing for him to do would be to go where they have the best young talent.Since you mostly need another superstar level player who complements you that doesn't leave many options.If New Orleans had their **** together they could be the front runner.Him and Paul together with a few guys who could catch the ball,hit open shots and play defense...You'd win a ton.


Paul is clearly the one player who'd benefit James the most.It would completely free him up to do what he's really best at and make his life (in basketball) so much easier.You watch Paul play in All Star games and with the National team you see exactly what I mean.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Houston.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Regardless of what the Nets record says, they are still the team with the brightest future out of that bunch. The Nets not only have cap space, but they are going to be in the lotto, with an additional draft pick in a deep draft. Did I also mention their new owner is loaded? Whats not to like? Plus he gets to play for his buddy.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> Smart thing for him to do would be to go where they have the best young talent.Since you mostly need another superstar level player who complements you that doesn't leave many options.If New Orleans had their **** together they could be the front runner.Him and Paul together with a few guys who could catch the ball,hit open shots and play defense...You'd win a ton.
> 
> 
> Paul is clearly the one player who'd benefit James the most.It would completely free him up to do what he's really best at and make his life (in basketball) so much easier.You watch Paul play in All Star games and with the National team you see exactly what I mean.


Why the hell does Lebron need a point guard? He dominated the ball to do what he does, and you want him to hand the ball over to a distributing point guard?
A dominant big man, that's what he needs. Not a point guard.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> Regardless of what the Nets record says, they are still the team with the brightest future out of that bunch. The Nets not only have cap space, but they are going to be in the lotto, with an additional draft pick in a deep draft. Did I also mention their new owner is loaded? Whats not to like? Plus he gets to play for his buddy.


While I don't think it will ever happen, Miami has a much brighter future than the Nets. That's not arguable.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

But lets be realistic here, Wade and Bron arent a good fit, neither is Bron and Paul. You are taking away from their strengths to make that team work. Again the Nets have the pieces in place. The big man there, the point guard is there, the role players are there, all they need is the superstar. Though they might be lucky and get that in the draft.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> But lets be realistic here, Wade and Bron arent a good fit, neither is Bron and Paul. You are taking away from their strengths to make that team work. Again the Nets have the pieces in place. The big man there, the point guard is there, the role players are there, all they need is the superstar. Though they might be lucky and get that in the draft.


I agree that there's 0 chance of him going to Miami, not matter what garbage scenarios Heat fans dream up. I was just saying is all...


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Hate to be a homer, but I agree with HB, LeBron would have to look at the young talent that would be around him on the Nets. Harris and Lopez are better than anyone he has played with on the Cavs, and would be good compliments to him as well. They are also better than anyone on the Knicks (and I'd take them both over Rose as well). Along with that is a guy his friend Dwight liked being teamed with (Lee) who would be a very nice fit next to him if he can find his stroke, and Yi, CDR, Boone, and TWill are all decent role players. along with a likely top 5 pick, which no one else will have (assuming the Bulls don't struggle and then get lucky in the lotto again), that is quite the assortment of quality pieces.

Harris/Dooling
Lee/CDR
/TWill
Top5 pick/Yi
Lopez/Boone

that team is a playmaking SF away from being a top team for 5-10 years.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Knicks. Give him the market. he'll attract the players. 

Plus he seems to like having horn tooted by media, what better place than NY.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Vuchato said:


> Hate to be a homer, but I agree with HB, LeBron would have to look at the young talent that would be around him on the Nets. Harris and Lopez are better than anyone he has played with on the Cavs, and would be good compliments to him as well. They are also better than anyone on the Knicks (and I'd take them both over Rose as well). Along with that is a guy his friend Dwight liked being teamed with (Lee) who would be a very nice fit next to him if he can find his stroke, and Yi, CDR, Boone, and TWill are all decent role players. along with a likely top 5 pick, which no one else will have (assuming the Bulls don't struggle and then get lucky in the lotto again), that is quite the assortment of quality pieces.
> 
> Harris/Dooling
> Lee/CDR
> ...


Strange, because at the moment they are the worst team in history.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

But Lebron might be the best player in history :yes:

If they can add him, a top 5 pick, and a smart veteran MLE signing on top of Harris and Lopez they're a threat to come out of the East next year.

I don't think putting him with Wade or Paul makes sense. People drool over his potential off the ball and I agree he could pretty much be Amare Stoudemire if he wanted, but that doesn't utilize his full skillset. I'd definitely want a credible enough point guard to where Lebron can lay back and get fed without feeling like the offense is stagnant, but there's a thick line between that and Paul or Wade, two guys who've dominated the ball pretty much every game of their lives. I want to go somewhere where I know I don't have to initiate the offense, but I think Lebron is best served if his second best player is a big man he can consistently feed. 

Perimeter players are a dime a dozen, with him all you need out of your wings are 2 other players who can run the offense, a bunch more who can shoot, and they all need to defend.

And as a post player he needs an athletic guy who can faceup and actually glean attention while he's from the basket. Bosh fills that role. Amare does too, but they seem much less likely to unite than he and Bosh. I guarantee whoever signs Lebron will already have Bosh or Amare on their team.

The two best situations that presently exist right now though are right now are LA and Dallas.

How the hell would you guard a team with Dirk and Lebron?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

So I take it the Nets fans believe that Lebron has the IQ of a dormouse.That team sucks now and they'd not be better than Cleveland with Lebron.He'd have equal or better talent around him in Cleveland who can themselves add a big time FA and will be highly motivated to do so.He can get the most money in Cleveland and he can have a better team.All this stuff about if this and if that is nonsense.You better have something real to put on the court before you can hope to get him to sign.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> So I take it the Nets fans believe that Lebron has the IQ of a dormouse.That team sucks.He'd have equal or better talent around him in Cleveland who can themselves add a big time FA and will be highly motivated to do so.


What the **** is a dormouse? Door Mouse? Dorm House?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Vuchato said:


> Hate to be a homer, but I agree with HB, LeBron would have to look at the young talent that would be around him on the Nets. Harris and Lopez are better than anyone he has played with on the Cavs, and would be good compliments to him as well.


Harris is about the worst possible running mate you could find for James. There just aren't enough basketballs to go around for any team with Devin Harris to add a primary scorer with LBJ's game.



Cris said:


> Plus he seems to like having horn tooted..., what better place than NY?


Las Vegas?



byrondarnell66 said:


> Houston.


Excellent choice. I'm hopeful that they can add Bosh quickly, convince Yao to sign an extension to lower his cap figure for next year and then get James to sign on (though they may need to deal Ariza to a team under the cap to get themselves far enough under the cap to make the numbers work).



Basel said:


> Lakers.


Unfortunately James has made it clear that he can't play for any team with Basel in its fanbase.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

As I have said before, the Nets will be fine with or without Bron, the Cavs on the other hand really need the guy to stay. But you'd have to be completely clueless to not realize that with Prokhorov coming abord and Jay being so close to Bron, that the Nets have a shot at him. Everything else is just a bunch of jealous fans scared that the guy might be going to Brooklyn.

If Harris wont work, they pick Wall, ship Harris out and of course get something of value in return. Dont see how the team loses out in all this. For all the crap being said about Harris, he's a bargain at the salary he makes.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Dormouse is a small mammal whose name is not found in R-Star's vocabulary evidently.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Stay in Cleveland


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Strange, because at the moment they are the worst team in history.


sure, but they've played mainly without Dooling, Harris, Lee, Yi, and the top 5 pick. Not to mention LeBron and a year of development.

Just look at the Celtics a few years ago. one of the worst teams in the league that got hit by its fair share of injuries, got a top 5 pick, traded it for Ray Allen, and traded one of its best players for KG. they won the championship the next year. The Nets wouldn't have to give up one of their best players for the top 5 player, and have the cap space to possibly sign a Ray Allen level FA as well as using their #5 pick. 

If they don't get LeBron (or Wade or Bosh or Amare or Johnson) then yeah, it'll take a few more years and some good drafting before they can be a feared team, but from LBJs POV he'd have to see that as a place waiting for him to win. Look at the other teams, the Knicks best young players are all at the spots he'd play, they don't have as much upside as Brook and Harris, less players beyond them, and they don't have their pick this year either. The Bulls are better, but Harris/Rose is a toss up, Lopez is better than Noah, and they would probably have to move Deng, Miller and Salmons could also leave the team next year as well. They don't have as much talent around them without Deng, Salmons, and Miller, and they will probably have a pick closer to the Mavs pick that the Nets have than their own pick.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Remember, what the dormouse said! Feed your head! Feed your head!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> As I have said before, the Nets will be fine with or without Bron, the Cavs on the other hand really need the guy to stay. But you'd have to be completely clueless to not realize that with Prokhorov coming abord and Jay being so close to Bron, that the Nets have a shot at him. Everything else is just a bunch of jealous fans scared that the guy might be going to Brooklyn.
> 
> If Harris wont work, they pick Wall, ship Harris out and of course get something of value in return. Dont see how the team loses out in all this. For all the crap being said about Harris, he's a bargain at the salary he makes.


No one is afraid of the worst team in history.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nope, but they are afraid of the possibilities of what that team with Lebron can achieve.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Houston would be fun. Brooks, Ariza, HayeScolandry, Battier, Yao. With Yao and LeBron you seriously have the most watched team in the world.

Anyway, if I was LeBron I would either stay in Cleveland or go to New York if say Chris Bosh and Dwyane Wade are there.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Diable said:


> So I take it the Nets fans believe that Lebron has the IQ of a dormouse.That team sucks now and they'd not be better than Cleveland with Lebron.He'd have equal or better talent around him in Cleveland who can themselves add a big time FA and will be highly motivated to do so.He can get the most money in Cleveland and he can have a better team.All this stuff about if this and if that is nonsense.You better have something real to put on the court before you can hope to get him to sign.


of course the Nets+LeBron would be better than the Cavs now. Mo Williams is like a worse version of Devin Harris, and at this point in their careers Brook is better than Shaq, and Brook is better than Z has ever been. They have Hickson, who is a decent scorer, but bad at everything else, and little beyond him. No one I would take over Lee or CDR. Varejao is decent but not special, he's been struggling this year, and not much more than Boone. Jarvis Hayes is better than Anthony Parker, and Dooling is better than anyone on their bench.



E.H. Munro said:


> Harris is about the worst possible running mate you could find for James. There just aren't enough basketballs to go around for any team with Devin Harris to add a primary scorer with LBJ's game.


First of all, that was the argument people were making when Mo Williams was added to the team, but i think most people feel that turned out decent. First time Mo got to the all star game. And Harris has never really been the go to guy on an NBA team in his career. He got to the finals with Dirk, and he worked well with Carter last year. Carter is a wing player who can make plays with the ball in his hands, same with LeBron. I don't see the problem.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Devin Harris played with Dirk on a team that had the best record in the league no?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Are people honestly saying if Lebron didn't play for the Cavs, they would have lost all their games so far? Not even won 1?

No ones arguing the Nets have better young talent, but they haven't won a game. The Cavs would have won a game.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> Devin Harris played with Dirk on a team that had the best record in the league no?


Dirk doesn't dominate the ball anywhere near as much as Bron.

Although I don't think Harris would have trouble playing with Bron. Just saying....


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Wherever Bosh goes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If I were the Raps I trade Bosh to the West, maybe to some inferior team.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Vuchato said:


> First of all, that was the argument people were making when Mo Williams was added to the team, but i think most people feel that turned out decent. First time Mo got to the all star game.


I'm not sure who was saying that, Mo Williams is pretty much a jumpshooter that can play off of LeBron. Harris is the exact opposite. If the ball isn't in his hands he isn't doing much.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Unless I was watching the wrong NBA, I was pretty sure most of the plays ran in Dallas during Harris' tenure there, involved Dirk isos. And I was pretty sure that team had the best record in the league. If he's not shooting, good, he'll play defense, which he excelled at.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> Unless I was watching the wrong NBA, I was pretty sure most of the plays ran in Dallas during Harris' tenure there, involved Dirk isos. And I was pretty sure that team had the best record in the league. If he's not shooting, good, he'll play defense, which he excelled at.


Regardless, Dirk does not dominate the ball nearly as much as Lebron.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

True, but Harris isn't Iverson. His ego doesn't demand he take 20 shots a game. Lol all the guys on the team know that Bron will make their lives easier. If Harris isn't cutting it, they'll trade his ***.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Nets would be an okay situation but I really would like to see LeBron play with another great player. That means Dirk, Bosh, Wade, Paul, etc. I do agree that Paul and Wade would be bad fits because their abilities overlap too much. I still think Dirk would compliment LeBron the best of any elite player. 

Even San Antonio for the next 2-3 years would be awesome.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sooo just curious, what exactly is Dirk supposed to be doing when Bron dominates the ball?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dirk has been able to thrive playing with Kidd, I'm pretty sure that having Nowitzki to convert his passes would make both players a lot more efficient.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'd go play in Europe. Less games, plenty of money, and better culture.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HB said:


> Sooo just curious, what exactly is Dirk supposed to be doing when Bron dominates the ball?


Those two would be a great pick and roll duo. I don't think Dirk needs the ball in his hands to be effective. He's a good shooter, he just moves, Lebron will find him for the scores.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Dirk has thrived with Kidd and Nash, who both dominated the basketball. Dirk pulls big guys away from the hoop and doesn't clog the lane when LeBron penetrates. Dirk is an elite scorer who can carry a team while LeBron is out. Dirk is great in an uptempo or halfcourt style game, like LeBron. 

What's not to like about that fit?


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Are people honestly saying if Lebron didn't play for the Cavs, they would have lost all their games so far? Not even won 1?
> 
> No ones arguing the Nets have better young talent, but they haven't won a game. The Cavs would have won a game.


Williams
Gibson
Parker
Hickson
O'Neal

would they be 0-18, probably not. would they have even 5 wins, i'd be shocked.

and the Nets starters have missed 34 combined games. they've played in less than 2/3ds of games combined, and they had 5 games where the starting lineup only contained a single starter. The Nets top two bench players also played a combined 2 minutes so far this season, and their 2nd and 4th players in minutes played are 3rd stringers. While the team hasn't been good, injuries are a large part of the record being so poor. I'd argue that when fully healthy, and without LeBron on either team, the Nets would have a better record. The Nets are also younger with more, higher picks coming.

LeBron isn't a moron, he isn't going to just see the Nets not winning now and say they have no talent.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Nowitzki will turn 32 before this year's playoffs end.That's the big hole in that argument.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I have to agree, Dirk and LeBron would be incredible on the same team. Will see if this happens, I would enjoy LBJ much more in Dallas.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Vuchato said:


> Williams
> Gibson
> Parker
> Hickson
> ...


The Cavs are built for James: they don't have a true star but unlike a team like the Nets the Cavs players "fit" lebron's game. Mo, West, Parker, Boobie, Moon all can shoot and play w/o the ball which Harris can't do. The Cavs big man rotation of Hickson, AV, Shaq, and Z can pretty much up with any team's frontcourt and go big and small as necessary. I'd say the Cavs are the best fit for him because it's close to his hometown and he'll be surrounded by guys he likes playing with (basically AV, Hickson, Boobie, Mo are friends of James)

If it ain't the Cavs Dallas with Dirk is the most intriguing but I wouldn't sign if I was him because of Dirk's age. I would say the team I would try to get the Cavs to do a sign and trade with would be Portland if I was in his shoes: plenty of talent, young, and he would fit a need they have


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Lebron and Wade/Paul are bad fits? These guys are way too good and focused to be bad together. They would make it work without a doubt in my mind.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

LeBron in Dallas would be insane


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I think LeBron signing with the Blazers would end up going down as the greatest dynasty in basketball history. It may be completely impossible, but imagine that team.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Chicago. 



You're changing your # anyway, and Bron would look good in a Bulls jersey. They have three huge expiring contracts worth $22+ mil next year, they have tradeable assets in Luol Deng and John Salmons or maybe keep both and put Bron at PF, Deng at SF and John Salmons at the two spot, thats a freakingly long set of perimeter players. They have a solid guard rotation with Hinrich and Rose, plus D. Rose publicly stated he wants to play with Lebron. You have Noah who is very similar to Varejao, minus the flopping and is less annoying. Bulls could probably use two key vets as well, Udonis Haslem and Steve Blake would be a great complimental players. Bottom line is the Bulls have a young team comprised of winners, they can be a major role player in the offseason because of several expiring contracts and what better way to pay homage to Jordan than to play for the same franchise and continue the city's rich championship heritage.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

The Clippers, but only if Sterling fired Dunleavy and then agreed to sell the team.

No but seriously, the Clippers would be a good match if they had a new owner and gm/coach.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

All I know is LeBron should not be teamed with another alpha-type player. Best bet, stay with the Cavs.


----------



## Interrobang (May 23, 2009)

Are people making the argument that Cleveland fits LeBron best because no one else demands the ball? Couldn't you then argue they have no one else that puts the ball on the floor well?

Dallas makes some sense in terms of winning immediately and a billionaire owner but that team is old, man. What happens once Kidd retires sometime in the next two years and Nowitzki starts to decline? Assuming he signs a long-term deal, LeBron's stuck in Dallas with what young talent?

The Nets would be one of the better options, don't know about best choice. He's got a kick-out target in Lee, an All-Star level scorer (who really, really needs to be a second option at best) in Harris, a potential great low-post piece in Lopez. All who have the potential to be good defenders. Harris and Lee have Finals experience, too. CDR would make a pretty good 6th man, too. Plus John Wall? I'm a Nets fan by the way, so bear with me here. Their losing may or may not be a bigger factor than the potential of having a billionaire owner. In New York. But having to play at least a year and a half in New Jersey? Eh.

New York never really made sense to me. Yeah, you have the market, _the_ arena and _the_ city but you're surrounded by, at best, Gallinari, Nate, Douglas and Lee? And no lottery pick?

Miami, with all those expiring contracts and cap space, is probably the most unpredictable (and dangerous?). It all depends on Wade, I guess. Their summer will probably be the one to watch leading up to July.

2010's gonna be a great summer for those fallback FAs like Joe Johnson and Rudy Gay who are almost certainly gonna get near-max deals with all this build-up and preparation for LeBron.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

I'd sign up with another team that had a superstar. Whether its Dwade, Dirk, Bosh, etc. - as long as its a top tier talent thats where I'm going. Preferably one with a strong frontcourt since the league has a lot of promising big men and a lot of vets that can be nightmares during the playoffs if not kept in check.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Piolo_Pascual said:


> Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> You're changing your # anyway, and Bron would look good in a Bulls jersey. They have three huge expiring contracts worth $22+ mil next year, they have tradeable assets in Luol Deng and John Salmons or maybe keep both and put Bron at PF, Deng at SF and John Salmons at the two spot, thats a freakingly long set of perimeter players. They have a solid guard rotation with Hinrich and Rose, plus D. Rose publicly stated he wants to play with Lebron. You have Noah who is very similar to Varejao, minus the flopping and is less annoying. Bulls could probably use two key vets as well, Udonis Haslem and Steve Blake would be a great complimental players. Bottom line is the Bulls have a young team comprised of winners, they can be a major role player in the offseason because of several expiring contracts and what better way to pay homage to Jordan than to play for the same franchise and continue the city's rich championship heritage.


Two things: 

1) John salmons is going to opt out after this year, freeing up an additional 6 million in salary.

2) The bulls are going to either trade tyrus for an expiring (something they are actively pursuing right now) or they are going to renounce him. They are also going to try to move hinrich for a more friendly contract.

Bank on both of those. All of that adds up to them having significantly more cap space than they are currently projected to have. In fact it will be enough to sign 2 max players. We can argue about whether or not Rose/Noah/Deng is superior to Harris/Lopez/CDR (and I think it is-long term, rose is significantly better than harris), but either way, what cannot be argued, is that chicago is a far more attractive destination for someone like Chris Bosh. Add him,to go with Rose and Deng, and the advantage in recruiting that second max player swings HEAVILY in favor of the bulls. In any case, I don't think Lebron is the secondary max player they will be targeting. I think its wade or joe johnson.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Everyone needs to be honest with themselves and pull their heads out of the sand. It's pretty obvious hes going to the Indiana Pacers.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm not sure why john salmons would opt out.. he's having a terrible season, shooting under 40% from the field.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

T-wolves. I wish, really if he would sign with them they'd be just as good as the Cavs now. They could shop Sessions or Flynn around for a shooting guard to hit the outside shot, or if Ellington continues his progress could be that guy. 

I can't remember who said it, I think it was Rick Bucher he said not to rule the T-wolves out, people don't hate Minny as much as the media thinks.

Pg-Flynn/Sessions---one moved for a shooter---rights to Rubio
SG-Brewer/Ellington
SF-James/Gomes(he'd pry have to be moved to make room for a max deal)
PF-Love
C-Al/Hollins

plus the wolves could potentially have 3 first rounder this year. Then Pekovic coming over soon. That is a pipe dream, but I think our future is just as good as NJ.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I'm probably going to be lambasted for posting this, but here it goes anyway.

Let's assume that LeBron James wants a max contract from whichever team he ends up signing with and the salary cap remains stagnant at 57.7 million. This would put the following teams out of the James sweepstakes:

Lakers
Mavericks
Jazz
Celtics
Spurs
Magic
Wizards
Nuggets
Hornets
Suns
Raptors
Bucks
Pacers
Hawks
Warriors
Bobcats
76ers
Pistons
Grizzlies
Trail Blazers

That leaves the following teams eligible:

Knicks
Cavaliers
Heat
Rockets
Bulls
Kings
Clippers
Nets
Timberwolves
Thunder

Assuming he wants to partner up with another elite player from the free agent market who will only take a max contract as well, only two teams become eligible. They are the Nets and the heat. The Knicks by virtue of extending Wilson Chandler's option are no longer in that class. Obviously Dwyane Wade is in Miami and he would carry some clout in that scenario, but take a look at the Nets. Regardless of the scenario of whether or not they move to Brooklyn, they already have a better younger core for both respective players in Devin Harris and Brook Lopez starting at positions that are both harder to fill and would not be taken up by the duo. 

But what about the marketing standpoint? At the point of signing James and Wade, the Nets would have a strong enough lineup where they could start a complete bum at the four and still compete for a championship much like the Lakers did when they plugged Rick Fox in the starting lineup for their three rings. The Nets happen to have one of the most globally marketable player in the game in Yi Jianlian. Last year, the most watched event in the world was not the super bowl or the World Series, but a regular season contest between the Nets and the Rockets featuring a healthy Yao Ming and Yi. That should boast enough credibility for the drawing power of Yi.

Right off the bat, their lineup would be:

Devin Harris/Keyon Dooling
Dwyane Wade/Chris Douglas-Roberts/Courtney Lee
LeBron James/Terrence Williams
Yi Jianlian/Eduardo Najera
Brook Lopez/Sean Williams

The team would be an average of about 26 years and six months old and still have their mid-level and lower level exemptions left over to go along with all of this. All of this to me seems like it would make the Nets the best fit and even if the salary cap drops, they still have the team option on Sean Williams which they can accept or decline. Should they decline it, they'd save about 2.5 million and still have room to sign both players.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

^^Oh man that would be such a sick team but I doubt thats gonna happen if anything I can see LeBron/Bosh or Lebron/Johnson but LeBron/Wade is just highly unlikely


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Right off the bat, their lineup would be:
> 
> Devin Harris/Keyon Dooling
> Dwyane Wade/Chris Douglas-Roberts/Courtney Lee
> ...


What the hell?

You want two ball-dominating guards in the backourt (Harris with no outside shot, Wade with not much of one), and then LeBron James in the frontcourt? There's only one basketball. That lineup, at least on the outside, would be the epitome of redundancy.

Signing Bosh would be a much better move, he would complement LeBron so well (and as a bonus would bump Yi out of the lineup). Lee would be a more than competent SG in that lineup. If NJ does secure LeBron and Bosh, they should look into unloading Harris for a shooting PG and some depth. Hell, they might even try moving him before the trade deadline to try and gain more cap room, but that could be a bit risky and really burn them if they end up with nothing.

PG: x
SG: Lee/CDR
SF: James/Williams
PF: Bosh/Yi
C: Lopez

That scares me more than your lineup.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

sMaK said:


> Lebron and Wade/Paul are bad fits? These guys are way too good and focused to be bad together. They would make it work without a doubt in my mind.


You don't get it.

Wade and LeBron are the facilitators for their respective offenses. They dominate the ball all the time. It's no coincidence that the two PG's in their team's lineups are just shooters (Chalmers, Mo Williams). If one of the two of them had the skillset and the willingless to be relegated to a second-banana shooter in case option A is doubled, then it might have a chance of working. But it doesn't. A LeBron/Wade + Bosh (big man, shooter, rebounder, shot blocker) combination is such a better match.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Floods said:


> What the hell?
> 
> You want two ball-dominating guards in the backourt (Harris with no outside shot, Wade with not much of one), and then LeBron James in the frontcourt? There's only one basketball. That lineup, at least on the outside, would be the epitome of redundancy.
> 
> ...


As I can unfortunately state that I have watched numerous Nets games this year, I can safely say that as long as the Nets maintain Chris Douglas-Roberts, there is absolutely no way that Courtney Lee should be touching a starting lineup. The guy has been absolutely terrible. He is Larry Hughes-esque in his shot selection and doesn't have as good of a skill set. He's not even suited best as a sixth man or seventh man, but more like an eighth and on top of that he really doesn't have that much of an upside. His defense is even overrated and quotidian with Douglas-Roberts doing a better job in that department as well and he doesn't show the same level of intensity either. Even off the court, his behavior during interviews has generally been reprehensible with a tendency to pass the buck directly toward individuals. He's a cancer and the fact that the Magic got to the finals in spite of him really shows the tenacity of that team. **** Courtney Lee.

Other than that, I don't really have a problem with anything you said. While I think a Bosh and James combination would likely be better, Bosh is having his best career year right now during a contract year. I have always been wary of that.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

^ I'll give you Corey Brewer for Lee.


----------



## Interrobang (May 23, 2009)

Floods said:


> What the hell?
> 
> You want two ball-dominating guards in the backourt (Harris with no outside shot, Wade with not much of one), and then LeBron James in the frontcourt? There's only one basketball. That lineup, at least on the outside, would be the epitome of redundancy.


I would literally kill to have my favorite team have this problem.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao
Scola-Landry-Hayes
James-Battier
Ariza-Budinger
Brooks-Lowry

Man thats beautiful. WOuld love to see TMAC's contract go to LeBron.
Plus after playing with Shaq hopefully LeBron learns how to play with a dominant big man.
WOuldnt mind trading Brooks for a pass first PG though. Having said that Brooks has been playing awesome for the team so far.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

HB said:


> Regardless of what the Nets record says, they are still the team with the brightest future out of that bunch. The Nets not only have cap space, but they are going to be in the lotto, with an additional draft pick in a deep draft. Did I also mention their new owner is loaded? Whats not to like? Plus he gets to play for his buddy.


Whether or not the owner is loaded is moot. All teams have to deal with the same cap - and any team that had cap space would offer lebron a contract - even if they couldn't afford him upfront - because he'd instantly increase the value of any team in the league the amount you pay him is far less than you get back in return.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't even think it's going to be this super wide open. I assume it's going to be the Nets, Knicks, or Cavaliers and maybe he'll throw out Dallas or Houston to get one of the other 3 to sign Bosh.

Do the Cavs, Nets and Knicks all have room to sign Lebron and another max FA?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

the thing that everyone keeps forgetting is that Cleveland is going to have their own capspace and they've simply got to do whatever it takes to keep Lebron.So you keep Lebron and add something really good,maybe Joe Johnson plus another guy,spend the MLE wisely.You extend Lebron and that's a team that should compete for titles,something he's not going to come close to with the Nets or Knicks.In fact he might never win a title if he went to those places and he's smart enough to know that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So he's better off with Joe Johnson, Mo Williams and a pot of peas vs. Devin Harris, Brook Lopez and a top 5 pick?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I can't see Lebron going to a team that already has a superstar. He's very aware of his legacy, and I'm sure he's already thought about how people COULD percieve that. People would say he didn't win until he went to x's team. Miami is an attractive destination but that's Wade's team and will still be that even if Lebron is the man on the team. I can see him trying to convince Wade or Bosh to go to a neutral team.

The cavs? I feel like they'll be mediocre if he stays. They won't be able to sign another star now, and if they couldn't land a star when they had the money, how do you expect them to do so when they don't? I don't think Danny Ferry is savvy enough to put together a serious championship contender through trades. Let's be realistic, the team overachieved last year, and while they'll do well, does anyone think they can beat Boston or Orlando in seven games?

The Nets have potential, but it will be at least one full season before they're in New York, and I think it'll be two seasons possibly. So a season or two playing in Newark, while waiting to go to Brooklyn? And even when they Could happen though.

New York - I don't think they're in as bad a position as people think. They'll have the money to sign one max contract, and they have 17 million in expiring contracts - trade bait perhaps. I personally don't think they'll land lebron, but as long as they don't overspend to compensate they'll be in a good position. If I were NY, I'd swing for the fences to get Lebron and another big name, and even try to see if Lebron would take LESS to play in New York. I mean lets be serious - do you think Derek Jeter would be Derek Jeter if he didn't play in NY? Or that Allan Houston would have a top 10 selling jersey if he stayed in Detroit? There's 8 million New Yorkers and 500,000 VISITORS DAILY. He won't win titles right away in NY but he's not doing it in Cleveland either, and nor would he in New Jersey. But if NY doesn't get him, and he doubles up with another star in the east, ny should make smart signings and wait for another chance to strike - through the draft or FA.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Diable said:


> the thing that everyone keeps forgetting is that Cleveland is going to have their own capspace and they've simply got to do whatever it takes to keep Lebron.So you keep Lebron and add something really good,maybe Joe Johnson plus another guy,spend the MLE wisely.You extend Lebron and that's a team that should compete for titles,something he's not going to come close to with the Nets or Knicks.In fact he might never win a title if he went to those places and he's smart enough to know that.


While I am inclined to agree - they've bobbled money before - what's to say they won't do it now? I think he'll give cleveland a chance though. The man is not gonna make a decision that isn't carefully thought out and planned however. He won't go anywhere that doesn't have verbal commitments from guys he'll need to play with to compete.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

This would be a decent lineup: :whoknows:

C - Brook Lopez/Greg Monroe (etc.)
PF - Chris Bosh/Yi Jianlian
SF - LeBron James/Terrence Williams
SG - Courtney Lee/Chris Douglas-Roberts
PG - Devin Harris/John Wall

+ Keyon Dooling and perhaps Sean Williams


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

There are a lot of things going the Nets way. Obviously, they are going to have a horrific record this year, but that is not for lack of talent or potential.

You've got some superb young pieces in Lopez, Harris, Lee, CDR, T-Will, Yi, and what amounts to pretty much 3 1st rounders in next year's draft (their own probable Top 2 pick, Dallas's first, and the #1 or #2 pick in the 2nd round).

That is a ridiculous amount of young talent already in place. Add in the most cap room available, and you can pull in a guy like Chris Bosh to play alongside LeBron.

Then, of course, you have James' relationship with Jay-Z, the impending move to Brooklyn, and the new filthy rich owner who loves to spend money.

Also another thing people haven't talked about. Now that Frank is gone and Kiki is only coaching for the rest of this season, the Nets have the ability to hire a head coach who is best suited for LeBron and vice versa. There's a lot of freedom here.

The Nets are a very, very strong contender for LeBron's services.


----------



## Interrobang (May 23, 2009)

I think any team signing two max players is unrealistic. The Nets front office has said as much themselves. If a team with enough cap space can get a second-tier FA to sign for a few million less than the maximum, ie. Bosh, Gay, Johnson, etc. that could be enough to lure James. Yes, I am calling Bosh a second-tier FA.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm still trying to figure out how the owner makes any difference since any team with cap space to sign lebron would offer him money.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Tragedy said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how the owner makes any difference since any team with cap space to sign lebron would offer him money.


You must not be trying very hard.

Is it that hard to figure out that it's probably important to LeBron to have a owner that not only has the money, but is willing to spend the money to put together a team? You think that once LeBron is signed to a team, they no longer have to pay for any other players, facilities, etc.?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Interrobang said:


> I think any team signing two max players is unrealistic. The Nets front office has said as much themselves. If a team with enough cap space can get a second-tier FA to sign for a few million less than the maximum, ie. Bosh, Gay, Johnson, etc. that could be enough to lure James. Yes, I am calling Bosh a second-tier FA.


You think Chris Bosh isn't going to get a max contract?


----------



## Interrobang (May 23, 2009)

R-Star said:


> You think Chris Bosh isn't going to get a max contract?


He will but he doesn't deserve one.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Right off the bat, their lineup would be:
> 
> Devin Harris/Keyon Dooling
> Dwyane Wade/Chris Douglas-Roberts/Courtney Lee
> ...


Get back to me when the NBA allows teams to play with three basketballs.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

jmk said:


> You must not be trying very hard.
> 
> Is it that hard to figure out that it's probably important to LeBron to have a owner that not only has the money, but is willing to spend the money to put together a team? You think that once LeBron is signed to a team, they no longer have to pay for any other players, facilities, etc.?


Yeah, you're right. I didn't think about all that. There is a possibility he could end up like Chris Paul so far. Team willing to pay for him but not much else. I stand corrected.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Can't see Lebron signing with Portland. To me, I would stay in Cleveland. The options aren't very attractive right now IMO. Although I might be tempted to see if the Hawks will let Joe Johnson walk and me go down there.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

I hope he signs with America's Got Talent or hosts it.

If he ends up in Chicago I'll probably foam at my mouth for several days...I hope that doesn't happen.

Because we all know Lebron will go down as probably the greatest player that never won a ring and I don't want to see him in Chicago ruining Rose's career.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Interrobang said:


> He will but he doesn't deserve one.


In this day and age, yea he does.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

People can't fathom that Wade Lebron would be modern day Pip Jordan

But...neither Wade or Bron are smart/humble enough to make themselves a duo. And definitely none of them would EVER agree on being a second fiddle. Ever.

So no matter what team Lebron goes to next year...I don't expect ANY spectacular improvements or a title.

It'll be the same old same old great reg season and a bumpy playoff. And that's it.

However...he did say he'll change his #..and Miami has 23 hung up. So if somehow they do get together...maybe, just maybe, we could see Wade stepping down and being Lebrons "Robin".

I doubt that would happen...but...you never know.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

DNKO said:


> People can't fathom that Wade Lebron would be modern day Pip Jordan
> 
> But...neither Wade or Bron are smart/humble enough to make themselves a duo. *And definitely none of them would EVER agree on being a second fiddle*. Ever.
> 
> ...


Well, LeBron and Wade are both head and shoulders above Pippen at any point in his career so I can't really blame them for not wanted to be another players Robin. They're both that good.

And what bumpy playoffs? LeBron just put up the best statistical postseason of all time and you're not impressed by that? At a certain point you're going to run out of things to critique him about.

Oh, and :funny: at LeBron "ruining" Derrick's career. What a joke.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

That's exactly where I differ from you stat buffs...

I coulnd't care less if Bron put up 50 25 15 5 5 5 numbers through-out his career.


Why should I care about "best statistical playoff" if it didn't even get him to the Finals...and you can't tell me he didn't have the team.

67-15 was a fair effort from Cavs as a team, I think.


Pippen is not head-and-shoulders behind Wade, and he is somewhat behind Bron. Stats don't make the player.

But I'm not going into that discussion with the same guys here. You have your opinions, I have mine.


I don't see how Brons stats benefit Cavs in the playoffs, you probably do. It's probably "someone elses fault" or something.


James and Wade have the potential to be better duo than Jordan and Pippen was.


But they probably think like you do..."check my $tats mayne"...so they will never agree on having "uncheckable stats" in order to 

Wait

win a title?


Naw. But gimme a nice stat sheet. So you can check it.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

DNKO said:


> People can't fathom that Wade Lebron would be modern day Pip Jordan
> 
> But...neither Wade or Bron are smart/humble enough to make themselves a duo. And definitely none of them would EVER agree on being a second fiddle. Ever.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Imagine kobe and the lakers beating lebron and Wade in Miami. People would commit suicide


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

DNKO said:


> That's exactly where I differ from you stat buffs...
> 
> I coulnd't care less if Bron put up 50 25 15 5 5 5 numbers through-out his career.
> 
> ...


So Mo Williams and Big Z is enough to win a championship with?

What makes Pippen Wade's equal? Wade's stats blow his out of the water, Wade's playoff preformances blow his out of the water. Honestly, outside of defense was Pippen better then Wade at anything? You're right, but they do paint a pretty damn good picture of how effective that player is.

:laugh: Okay, LeBron's incredible play didn't help his team.

Wade already is a champion, and has a finals MVP to boot (Something Pippen doesn't.) so I think he understands the importance of winning.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm surprised that nobody's brought up the Kings. If it was the Kings moving to Brooklyn, and they dumped Nocioni and a pick for expirings, everyone would assume it was a forgone conclusion that James was going there. Hawes and Thompson are two very competent young bigs that form a serviceable inside-outside frontcourt, Kevin Martin would thrive as a rich man's Mo Williams, and Tyreke Evans would either learn to play alongside James or could be traded for an excellent veteran. You could even play a Giantball lineup of Martin, Casspi, James, Thompson, and Hawes (with James playing point-forward) that would create matchup hell because nobody's shorter than 6'7" and you'd have four players who can shoot from outside. James could even rest assured that the Maloof brothers are owners who are committed to winning and the home crowd would be the best in the league. Alas, the Kings play in a secondary west-coast city so they're getting no consideration.


----------



## vato (Jan 24, 2009)

Without reading the thread I would say the Nets. They have a very good young core. Only thing missing is a superstar player. They have a lot of young talent. Lopez, Harris, Douglas-Roberts and Lee. They all will be very good players in few years. With Lebron their starting line-up would be great. And that team is moving to brooklyn and he could hang with Jay-z all day long.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd sign with Miami.

If the Heat surround LeBron and Wade with Chalmers, JO, Haslem and Beasley, they're just dirty.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

The problem with the Heat is that if Lebron signs there, he'd assuring that he'll always have fewer rings than Wade. For someone as conscious of his legacy as Lebron is, I can't imagine him deciding "I'll never have as many rings as Dwayne, and that's OK".


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Has anyone watched these two players at all? Wade has turned into the leagues biggest prima donna outside of maybe Lebron himself this year. These two would never agree to play together.

Anyone who thinks otherwise is plain and simply an idiot. "Oh they'd play fine and share the ball. They'd both be the #1 player" Shut up. Idiot. No they wouldn't. 

****ing retarded pipe dreams.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Floods said:


> You don't get it.
> 
> Wade and LeBron are the facilitators for their respective offenses. They dominate the ball all the time. It's no coincidence that the two PG's in their team's lineups are just shooters (Chalmers, Mo Williams). If one of the two of them had the skillset and the willingless to be relegated to a second-banana shooter in case option A is doubled, then it might have a chance of working. But it doesn't. A LeBron/Wade + Bosh (big man, shooter, rebounder, shot blocker) combination is such a better match.


I get it. You get a top 3 SF of all time and a top 3 SG of all time on the same team and it's a bad match? Sorry man, I don't see it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

sMaK said:


> I get it. You get a top 3 SF of all time and a top 3 SG of all time on the same team and it's a bad match? Sorry man, I don't see it.


Yea, I'm going to stop you right now. Wade is a top 3 SG of all time? Really? 

No he ****ing isn't. Not yet at least.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Yea, I'm going to stop you right now. Wade is a top 3 SG of all time? Really?
> 
> No he ****ing isn't. Not yet at least.


In my eyes he is. Name a better one not named Kobe or MJ.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

sMaK said:


> In my eyes he is. Name a better one not named Kobe or MJ.


Oscar Robertson for one. Officially he's been considered a point guard, but he and Wade are both elite combo guards in reality. He was as much a shooting guard that dominates the ball as Wade currently is. They're even essentially the same size(well, Oscar when he was playing was about identical physically to Wade today, height and weight-wise).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Nets will pick John Wall and trade Devin Harris. Not sure how Bron fits into all that, because Wall himself needs to dominate the ball. I'd focus on Bosh if I were the Nets or Joe Johnson.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wt


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

HKF said:


> Can't see Lebron signing with Portland. To me, I would stay in Cleveland. The options aren't very attractive right now IMO. Although I might be tempted to see if the Hawks will let Joe Johnson walk and me go down there.


That's actually a hell of a wildcard. I never thought about them.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Dre™ said:


> That's actually a hell of a wildcard. I never thought about them.


The Hawks are only going to have 3-6 million in cap room this summer, and that's not even counting any draft picks. Just because a team is having a big contract expire doesn't mean they'll have max room.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

sMaK said:


> In my eyes he is.


Yeah, but you're totally wrong. And probably a homer on top of that, yes?

Jordan, Kobe, Jerry West, and George Gervin are easily above Wade, and without any question. Then you have another good 5-7+ players that you could argue over Wade.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

jmk said:


> Yeah, but you're totally wrong.


How so? Assuming Jerry West and Oscar Robertson were pointguards who can you really put above him?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> How so? Assuming Jerry West and Oscar Robertson were pointguards who can you really put above him?


If Jerry West and Oscar were both point guards, then Wade is a PG, too. And he's obviously not Top 3 there, either.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

There is already a thread on Wade's place in history. 

Lebron should either stay in Cleveland and build on what he has or go to Miami who is in the best situation moving forward. They already have a superstar (some of u guys are extremely understating having a superstar), they have cheap talent in Beasley and Chalmers, and the most cap space in the league, along with 2 first round picks and a great place to live.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

jmk said:


> If Jerry West and Oscar were both point guards, then Wade is a PG, too. And he's obviously not Top 3 there, either.


Oscar Robertson was clearly a point guard. Jerry West is arguable but for the sake of the thread we'll say he was a pointguard. Now, outside of those two is there anybody that you can put above Wade? Didn't think so.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

VanillaPrice said:


> Oscar Robertson was clearly a point guard. Jerry West is arguable but for the sake of the thread we'll say he was a pointguard. Now, outside of those two is there anybody that you can put above Wade? Didn't think so.


Oscar was more a combo guard than anything. I mean, he was around the same height as Wade(listed one inch taller) and around the same weight(listed the same). He was the primary scoring option on most of his teams. If Brandon Roy and Dwayne Wade are shooting guards who dominate the ball, then so was Oscar. Same argument goes for Iverson.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Oscar Robertson was clearly a point guard.


If he was clearly a PG, then Wade is clearly a PG.



> Jerry West is arguable but for the sake of the thread we'll say he was a pointguard.


You mean for the sake of _your_ argument. Go search around. Just about 100% of articles list West as a SG. The Big O is arguable, Jerry West really isn't.



> Now, outside of those two is there anybody that you can put above Wade? Didn't think so.


Puhlease. MJ, Kobe, West, and Gervin, as I said, are all easily above Wade. Then I would put Iverson, Drexler, and Pistol Pete. You could also find arguments for Reggie Miller, Earl Monroe, and Joe Dumars.

Wade has had a great career so far, but it's way too early to be putting him up there. Let him play a few more seasons, at least. It also doesn't help that Wade has averaged only 65 games played per season so far in his career.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Not that I care,but West played the point approximately half of his career.There's little difference,he was a good guard who made plays for himself and others.Oscar pretty much did the same thing,whether you call him a point guard or not is just a matter of semantics.Acting like there's some inviolate rule that you have to be one or the other is silly.West was the same guy no matter which position he played and his numbers were fairly close.

Wade is not a point guard because he doesn't take good enough care of the ball to play the point.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't know enough about Monroe but Dumars and Miller were never close to the player Wade is now and has been for the past few seasons.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dumars and Miller and even Iverson over Wade? Maybe because he's playing the same time as other great perimeter players such as Lebron and Kobe but it seems folks don't realize how good Wade has been so far in his career. Wade career PER is 25.8 for heaven's sake. The only other SG that tops that is a guy named Jordan.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Since I was the only person who brought up Iverson, I'm going to clarify why I did so. My argument wasn't that Iverson's career has been better than Wade's(although you can make that argument) but that if guys like Wade, Roy, and Iverson are considered shooting guards, then there's no reason that Oscar shouldn't be. There weren't terms like "combo guard" back when Oscar played, or immediately after when he was being categorized historically. Oscar handled the ball most of the time, so they made him a point guard, when in reality he was more like the three shooting guards previously mentioned than Jason Kidd or Steve Nash.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Seriously why is no one ever considering the Twolves? They have just as good of a young core as any of these other teams, with the best player and the one who fits the best with Lebron in Al Jefferson. Kevin Love might even be better then Al, his impact to our team is more then Als. Love is a pretty good defender and top 5 rebounder. His outside shot has improved and showing it by draining 3s already.

Flynn, Sessions, Love, Al, Ellington(who is looking to be a steal in the last couple games), potentially 3 1st round picks this season, Ricky Rubio and Pekovic waiting in the wings. Then solid players like Brewer and Gomes. 
It's a longshot, but they'll have the $ and they have a pretty nice core.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

im a knicks fan but if I were lebron I would choose the nets.

they have a stud for a young big man. A nice young stud PG. good young talent with lee, being at the top, a lotto pick and cap space. all the nets need is someone to take the helms and show them the way


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

HB said:


> But lets be realistic here, Wade and Bron arent a good fit, neither is Bron and Paul. You are taking away from their strengths to make that team work. Again the Nets have the pieces in place. The big man there, the point guard is there, the role players are there, all they need is the superstar. Though they might be lucky and get that in the draft.


Ding Ding !! you win the prize :champagne:

Not in any particular order: 
1. Jay Z
2. He can basically pick what other star comes with him
3. He can basically pick the new coach
4. They (along with NY and Mia) have the cap space because LeBron will NOT take a pay cut.
5. Hangs out with Warren Buffett and that financial crowd. I am sure they told him to end up in the NY area
6. Russian rich guy will make sure the team is solvent.
7. LeBron can sell millions of jerseys and stuff in eastern europe since Kobe has China sewn up.
8. LeBron will not go from a defensive minded coach who got him to the finals to a coach who uses no defense at all.(D'Antoni)
9. Miami is not big enough for both he and Wade. 
10. LeBron only handles the ball because Brown has never called an offensive play in his career. With a PG, its alley oop city !

I could go on but, you get the picture. 

btw: Bosh would be a terrible fit. He's all finesse and jumpers. They would need a defensive presence to help Lopez in the paint and do dirty work. James, Lopez, Harris, Williams, that's enough offense for one team !


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Warren Buffet lives in Omaha,Nebraska.Maybe Lebron will go there and have lunch at the Dairy Queen with him every week.


----------



## vato (Jan 24, 2009)

There is no way Lebron goes to some place like Minnesota. No way.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Oscar Robertson was clearly a point guard. Jerry West is arguable but for the sake of the thread we'll say he was a pointguard. Now, outside of those two is there anybody that you can put above Wade? Didn't think so.


_"Uhhh, I don't know if Jerry West was a point guard or a shooting guard, but uh..... for the sake of my argument we'll call him a point guard."_


Wow. Stupid. Shut the **** up dummy.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Another thing, because of all the things going for the Nets in regards to LeBron, their horrible record this year may actually be a selling point in LeBron's mind. So many people in here are talking about LeBron's legacy, yes? Outside of being one of the best passers and rebounding guards of all-time, Jason Kidd's legacy lies in "turning around the Nets." If LeBron comes to NJ, imagine how much you would hear about turning the Nets from the worst start in NBA history to Championship contender, and potential Championship winner. It'd be non-stop.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> _"Uhhh, I don't know if Jerry West was a point guard or a shooting guard, but uh..... for the sake of my argument we'll call him a point guard."_
> 
> 
> Wow. Stupid. Shut the **** up dummy.


It's arguable either way. Some people have him pegged as a point guard, some people have him pegged as a shooting guard. The original statement in which all of this "Is Wade a top three shooting guard" talk has come from was assuming that both Oscar and Jerry were point guards. Nobody has come in here and said that Wade is equal to or better then either of them, because that would be a stupid thing to say. What we have said, is that Wade is a better shooting guard then anyone not named Michael, or Kobe. Now, if you think that Jerry/Oscar are shooting guards (Or anyone, for that matter) then they are obviously included in the tier above Wade.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Who pegged him as a PG? Look at any "Top SGs of All-Time list." West will be on damn near every single one of them.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

West also led the league in assists and was always among the league leaders. Again he played the point approximately half his career, it really depended upon who was on the floor with him.The Lakers had several good guards and West was capable of playing whatever role the team needed him to play. However he was the same player the entire time. He was just a very good player.Arguing over which position he played is pointless because he played both.In fact during that era the distinction wasn't as clearcut,largely because they didn't have all the skilled 6'6" guys who could play guard.A lot of guys were just guards.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

VanillaPrice said:


> It's arguable either way. Some people have him pegged as a point guard, some people have him pegged as a shooting guard. The original statement in which all of this "Is Wade a top three shooting guard" talk has come from was assuming that both Oscar and Jerry were point guards. Nobody has come in here and said that Wade is equal to or better then either of them, because that would be a stupid thing to say. What we have said, is that Wade is a better shooting guard then anyone not named Michael, or Kobe. Now, if you think that Jerry/Oscar are shooting guards (Or anyone, for that matter) then they are obviously included in the tier above Wade.


I mean, yea, if you don't count two of the top four shooting guards all time Wade's gonna move up the rankings. Very simply, at this point in his career Wade doesn't qualify for top three because he hasn't been doing it long enough. There was a time where Tracy McGrady was considered by many to be a better player than Kobe Bryant, but Kobe stayed healthy and got better and Tracy didn't. Considering how injury prone he's been to this point in his career, you need to see if he can continue to play at this level for at least another four or five years before you talk all-time with Wade. At this point I'd say that even Ray Allen's had a better career, as he's been playing at a high level for twice as long, they have the same number of rings, and the 2008 Finals MVP was almost a toss-up between he and Pierce.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Really you could think of West as Kirk Hinrich.Except that while Hinrich can adequately play both guard positions West could play both positions extremely well.So he's like Hinrich would be if Hinrich didn't need to pay admission to the basketball hall of fame.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Okay, fine. Wade is a top five shooting guard of all time then.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Diable said:


> Really you could think of West as Kirk Hinrich.Except that while Hinrich can adequately play both guard positions West could play both positions extremely well.So he's like Hinrich would be if Hinrich didn't need to pay admission to the basketball hall of fame.


Or, he's a guard who was both his teams best ballhandler/distributor and best scorer, much like Wade. Wade's led his team his assists every year he's been in the league, almost every argument that can be made for Oscar/West being a point applies directly to Wade.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Bron is going to NYK. They have young talent in Chandler, Galinari and Lee, there is no quarrel with SF and SG since well they both stink on the Knicks and all they need is to work out a trade that brings Rubio to the Knicks and Lebron gets 6 titles. 

The Knicks have a lot to trade with since there are quite a few expiring contracts that are very appealing and movable (Curry and Jeffries). On top of that, Hill is pretty damn good. 

Cleveland is going nowhere. They are relying on Big Z and Shaq who are both well into their 30s and are about a year or so from retiring and Mo Williams whom you wouldn't trad any of the above Knicks players for. Lebron can't afford to waste his career on that mismanaged team and everyone in Cleveland knows that.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Hyperion said:


> Bron is going to NYK. They have young talent in Chandler, Galinari and Lee, there is no quarrel with SF and SG since well they both stink on the Knicks and all they need is to work out a trade that brings Rubio to the Knicks and Lebron gets 6 titles.
> 
> The Knicks have a lot to trade with since there are quite a few expiring contracts that are very appealing and movable (Curry and Jeffries). On top of that, Hill is pretty damn good.
> 
> Cleveland is going nowhere. They are relying on Big Z and Shaq who are both well into their 30s and are about a year or so from retiring and Mo Williams whom you wouldn't trad any of the above Knicks players for. Lebron can't afford to waste his career on that mismanaged team and everyone in Cleveland knows that.


Lee's unlikely to be around next year because he's an expiring contract this year and I imagine that someone throws some money at him once the dust settles with the big names. Chandler's an athletic rotation guy on a good team, but he's nothing to build around. The only real asset that the Knicks have right now who'll definitely be back next year is Gallinari. There are much, much better situations for Lebron to sign into than the Knicks.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I'd go with either LA Clippers or Miami


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If I was Stern I'd try my hardest to get Lebron on the Suns. Forget NYK: imagine how fun the Suns would be with Lebron. It wouldn't last long with Nash getting old but damn it would be entertaining


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Hyperion said:


> Bron is going to NYK. They have young talent in Chandler, Galinari and Lee, there is no quarrel with SF and SG since well they both stink on the Knicks and all they need is to work out a trade that brings Rubio to the Knicks and Lebron gets 6 titles.
> 
> The Knicks have a lot to trade with since there are quite a few expiring contracts that are very appealing and movable (Curry and Jeffries). On top of that, Hill is pretty damn good.
> 
> Cleveland is going nowhere. They are relying on Big Z and Shaq who are both well into their 30s and are about a year or so from retiring and Mo Williams whom you wouldn't trad any of the above Knicks players for. Lebron can't afford to waste his career on that mismanaged team and everyone in Cleveland knows that.


And just what are they going to offer the Twolves for Rubio if they keep Gano, Lee, and Chandler? Chandler sucks balls anyway. Kahn has said he's not trading Rubio anyway.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

moss_is_1 said:


> And just what are they going to offer the Twolves for Rubio if they keep Gano, Lee, and Chandler? Chandler sucks balls anyway. Kahn has said he's not trading Rubio anyway.


The wolves would be idiots if they don't trade Rubio for gallo, specially if they get a top two pick with Wall available for them. The reason why Kahn won't trade Rubio it's because he doesn't have that much value anyway.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

If LeBron were on the Suns all Amare would do is cry about not being the man and getting the ball


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

moss_is_1 said:


> And just what are they going to offer the Twolves for Rubio if they keep Gano, Lee, and Chandler? Chandler sucks balls anyway. Kahn has said he's not trading Rubio anyway.


Kahn can say what he wants, but he doesn't have a contract with rubio and he can opt to be redrafted instead. He won't play for the wolves. To answer your question, the knicks have craptons of money and some young players that can be sent in a sign and trade (Nate Robinson?)


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Hyperion said:


> Bron is going to NYK. They have young talent in Chandler, Galinari and Lee, there is no quarrel with SF and SG since well they both stink on the Knicks and all they need is to work out a trade that brings Rubio to the Knicks and Lebron gets 6 titles.
> 
> The Knicks have a lot to trade with since there are quite a few expiring contracts that are very appealing and movable (Curry and Jeffries). On top of that, Hill is pretty damn good.
> 
> Cleveland is going nowhere. They are relying on Big Z and Shaq who are both well into their 30s and are about a year or so from retiring and Mo Williams whom you wouldn't trad any of the above Knicks players for. Lebron can't afford to waste his career on that mismanaged team and everyone in Cleveland knows that.


David Lee will be gone. "Wilson Chandler" and "talent" shouldn't be used synonymously. Wilson Chandler is nothing more than a hustle player. He has one offensive maneuver which is straight drive right and doesn't work well off the dribble. He should have been traded in the off season to get some cap relief, but our management dropped the ball on that one. His two million dollars are the difference between the Knicks having cap room to sign another max contract and if they can't get rid of Eddy Curry or Jared Jeffries, expect him to be gone.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

I'd say the Knicks are just about out of the running for LeBron. There's not much of a chance of that happening at all. There's very VERY little talent on that Knicks roster.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

urwhatueati8god said:


> David Lee will be gone. "Wilson Chandler" and "talent" shouldn't be used synonymously. Wilson Chandler is nothing more than a hustle player. He has one offensive maneuver which is straight drive right and doesn't work well off the dribble. He should have been traded in the off season to get some cap relief, but our management dropped the ball on that one. His two million dollars are the difference between the Knicks having cap room to sign another max contract and if they can't get rid of Eddy Curry or Jared Jeffries, expect him to be gone.


The suns won 29 games before Nash, you think lebron won't have that same effect? He's not staying in Cleveland, there is no future in being there. The next best place to go is new York. The players I listed are better than cleveland's roster


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Unless another All Star committs to New York, I dont believe James will go there. NY does'nt have anything going on besides its market power. As far as talent they have zip that can help LBJ compete for a title. If you think Lebron's cast is aweful now, wait till you see him with the Knicks, and he's not going to like fighting for that 7th-8th spot while his peers are gaining spotlights for the right reasons. At least New Jersey presents a better platform,they have a greater collection of talent,and a loaded owner itching to flex his muscle. 



If Lebron is smart,and he is, he will go to a franchise that better serves the overall purpose of his career. It has to be a two way street that offers huge interests for his legacy. I think Chicago and Cleveland if they make the appropriate OS moves, presents a much attractive situation for James to help him attain both personal glory and financial goals.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

LA68 said:


> btw: Bosh would be a terrible fit. He's all finesse and jumpers.


Oh noez, 23 and 10 from him on a nightly basis? AND he can stretch the floor?



> They would need a defensive presence to help Lopez in the paint and do dirty work. James, Lopez, Harris, Williams, that's enough offense for one team !


For whatever reason, you're disregarding the fact that his teammates in NJ would (likely) be Terrence Williams, Courtney Lee, Brook Lopez, and LeBron. With X for a point guard, since Harris would clash horribly with this lineup and I would hope they'd be smart enough to dump him. LeBron, Williams, and Lee are all solid to excellent perimeter defenders, while Lopez is a competent low post defender. In Toronto, none of Bosh's teammates can play defense. In NJ, the mere fact that his teammates can play defense can help hide some of his deficiencies. Offensively, this is a no brainer. Bosh stretches the floor, allows room for LeBron to penetrate, and for Lopez to operate. It's an excellent lineup.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

He has got to stay in Cleveland. He will regret going to the Knicks, or any other team for that matter, in the long run.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Piolo_Pascual said:


> Unless another All Star committs to New York, I dont believe James will go there. NY does'nt have anything going on besides its market power. As far as talent they have zip that can help LBJ compete for a title. If you think Lebron's cast is aweful now, wait till you see him with the Knicks, and he's not going to like fighting for that 7th-8th spot while his peers are gaining spotlights for the right reasons. At least New Jersey presents a better platform,they have a greater collection of talent,a a loaded owner itching to flex his muscle.


You do realize that the Knicks team in question would essentially be a whole new team, save Chandler/Gallinari/maybe a couple of others, right? Once LeBron (hypothetically) signed on, they could attract at least one other star to come be Robin, and attract several supplementary players, a la the Celtics in 2007-08. The Knicks are actually going to have cap room, and you'd be foolish to think players won't come to play with LeBron + Stoudemire/Bosh/JJ.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Full Effect said:


> He has got to stay in Cleveland. He will regret going to the Knicks, or any other team for that matter, in the long run.


Oh do elaborate.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Floods said:


> You do realize that the Knicks team in question would essentially be a whole new team, save Chandler/Gallinari/maybe a couple of others, right? Once LeBron (hypothetically) signed on, they could attract at least one other star to come be Robin, and attract several supplementary players, a la the Celtics in 2007-08. The Knicks are actually going to have cap room, and you'd be foolish to think players won't come to play with LeBron + Stoudemire/Bosh/JJ.


Of course, thus you see why I immediately acknowledged the "must" for another All Star player to commit in New York before Bron goes there. Be that as it may, what does New York offer that lets say, Chicago can't? 




And does'nt Cleveland have two large expirings of their own? Considering the great chemistry Lebron has with his current teammates, the fact that Ohio is Lebron's playground and they have an owner willing to spend his dime on the kid, you'll most likely see Mike Brown canned while Ferry brings another firepower in Cleveland next season before LBJ bolts for New York.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Piolo_Pascual said:


> Of course, thus you see why I immediately acknowledged the "must" for another All Star player to commit in New York before Bron goes there.


No guarantees there, since LeBron (or Wade) is likely one of the few attractions for additional firepower for wherever he ends up. In other words, why should Bosh/Stoudemire/JJ/etc commit to New York (or any team in this discussion) if there's no guarantee that LeBron or Wade could be had, therefore making that team 5-7 seed fodder?



> Be that as it may, what does New York offer that lets say, Chicago can't?


Flip the question. What does Chicago offer that New York can't, besides sausages?



> And does'nt Cleveland have two large expirings of their own? Considering the great chemistry Lebron has with his current teammates, the fact that Ohio is Lebron's playground and they have an owner willing to spend his dime on Lebron, you'll most likely see Mike Brown canned while Ferry brings another firepower in Cleveland next season before Lebron goes to New York.


My post had nothing to do with Cleveland. It was simply stating that LeBron going to New York wouldn't be some kind of brainfart cluster****, considering they have the finances to put a respectable supporting cast around him.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

jmk said:


> Another thing, because of all the things going for the Nets in regards to LeBron, their horrible record this year may actually be a selling point in LeBron's mind. So many people in here are talking about LeBron's legacy, yes? Outside of being one of the best passers and rebounding guards of all-time, Jason Kidd's legacy lies in "turning around the Nets." If LeBron comes to NJ, imagine how much you would hear about turning the Nets from the worst start in NBA history to Championship contender, and potential Championship winner. It'd be non-stop.


That's a good point as well. I don't think any team's record this year matters to what he'll do, but I also could see his justification for going to a team that had a weak record. Cleveland was irrelevant before he showed up, if he does that for two cities he'd have two era defining moments.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Floods said:


> Flip the question. What does Chicago offer that New York can't?.


They have a better pool of talents than New York. They also have a large cap space in 2010 that can grab another "All Star" player on top of Luol Deng, Derrick Rose, Hinrich and Noah. 




Floods said:


> My post had nothing to do with Cleveland. It was simply stating that LeBron going to New York wouldn't be some kind of brainfart cluster****, considering they have the finances to put a respectable supporting cast around him.


Neither was my post. I was laying down all kinds of scenarios that presents a better platform why Lebron should'nt go to the Knicks.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Piolo_Pascual said:


> Of course, thus you see why I immediately acknowledged the "must" for another All Star player to commit in New York before Bron goes there. Be that as it may, what does New York offer that lets say, Chicago can't?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the cap at $54 million next year, those two expiring contracts of shaq and Z (their two best player after James) are useless in terms of signing a FA because they'll be at $50 million

Chicago, LA, Boston cant offer James a legacy of the magnitude james wants. Jordan rules Chicago and about half a dozen players rule each LA and Boston. New York's most legendary player is Ewing, not even a top 20 all time player


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

LeBron's not going to be much of a legend on a 30-52 NY Knicks team.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Hyperion said:


> With the cap at $54 million next year, those two expiring contracts of shaq and Z (their two best player after James) are useless in terms of signing a FA because they'll be at $50 million


So you think Lebron and another AS calibre player will not eat New York's cap space? Also winning a title is not as easy as signing the best players money can buy. Chemistry goes a long way, thats why Cleveland is a better alternative for James. Gilbert have already expressed his willingness to pay luxury tax given the right scenario that will help Cleveland.



Hyperion said:


> Chicago, LA, Boston cant offer James a legacy of the magnitude james wants. Jordan rules Chicago and about half a dozen players rule each LA and Boston. New York's most legendary player is Ewing, not even a top 20 all time player


Come on now, you dont really buy that. The Lakers has a rich tradition yet Kobe is making hiw own legacy there. Carving a legacy should'nt be limited to where you play. As a matter of fact, since he wants to make a mark in the game, maybe he should stay in Cleveland afterall in recognition as the franchise best player in its history.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Cleveland can't sign an AS if they keep James. They'll just lose their two second best players to retirement. So he's not served
to stay in Cleveland. Chicago has their core of young talent at/past the cap. There are only two or
three teams that can sign james and NY is the best option


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

It's not realistic, but from a fantasy aspect it would be interesting if Atlanta did not re-sign Joe Johnson and somehow got LeBron James to go there. A nucleus of LeBron, Josh Smith, Al Horford, Marvin Williams and Jamal Crawford along with squeezing a couple of more years out of Mike Bibby would be a perennial title contender.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Piolo_Pascual said:


> They have a better pool of talents than New York. They also have a large cap space in 2010 that can grab another "All Star" player on top of Luol Deng, Derrick Rose, Hinrich and Noah.


I have a feeling LeBron will be looking for more than talent. New York is the media center of the world, certainly the country, and with their cap space, they could land another big free agent and land a couple more (or even several) respectable supplementary players. In NY, LeBron's marketability would explode even more, if that's possible.

IMO, wherever he goes, they'll be able to put a very good team around him.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

jmk said:


> LeBron's not going to be much of a legend on a 30-52 NY Knicks team.


lol


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Here is the list of the teams' mean P.E.R.s for the players this year that will be under contract for next year:

Kings - 16.41
Thunder - 16
Clippers - 15.2
Rockets - 15.02
Bulls - 13.88
Nets - 13.81 (Has room for two max contracts)
Cavaliers - 13.5
Heat - 13.28 (Has room for two max contracts)
Timberwolves - 13.06
Knicks - 12.36

And for the entire previous year:

Timberwolves - 16.98
Bulls - 15.63
Rockets - 15.43
Thunder - 15.21
Nets - 15.04 (Has room for two max contracts)
Cavaliers - 13.82
Kings - 13.56
Heat - 13.19 (Has room for two max contracts)
Clippers - 13.15
Knicks - 11.89

Combine the two as a mean for both combined seasons, and you have this:

Thunder - 15.61
Rockets - 15.23
Timberwolves - 15.02
Kings - 14.99
Bulls - 14.76
Nets - 14.43
Clippers - 14.18
Cavaliers - 13.66
Heat - 13.24
Knicks - 12.13


So the Knicks are a horrible option. The Cavaliers are a horrible option as well and have much less cap space. As a mean, the only teams that are worse than the Cavaliers are the Heat and the Knicks. The Heat have room for two max contracts and the Knicks have a much higher marketing demographic. Literally every other team ranks higher than Cleveland. They all have better supporting casts. I really don't get the staying in Cleveland logic as it makes the least sense for him out of every option available. The only reason he would stay in Cleveland is loyalty. The team sucks outside of him.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I maintain that the Kings are a fantastic option for Lebron should they dump Nocioni for an expiring(s?). Not only is there a natural hole in the lineup at the 3, but there's no alpha dog issue like there would be in Miami. Lebron's the best player and alpha dog, Kevin Martin and Evans are his two wingmen, and the rest of the young players are important supporting cast.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Sacramento man? :sarcasm:


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Bogg said:


> I maintain that the Kings are a fantastic option for Lebron should they dump Nocioni for an expiring(s?). Not only is there a natural hole in the lineup at the 3, but there's no alpha dog issue like there would be in Miami. Lebron's the best player and alpha dog, Kevin Martin and Evans are his two wingmen, and the rest of the young players are important supporting cast.


Trading Nocioni's contract is a lot easier said then done. 30 year olds with waning productivity and overpaid contracts signed in good economic times generally amount to horrible contracts in poor economic times and his is no different. Nobody is going to go out and get this guy without the Kings giving up an asset of their own.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Trading Nocioni's contract is a lot easier said then done. 30 year olds with waning productivity and overpaid contracts signed in good economic times generally amount to horrible contracts in poor economic times and his is no different. Nobody is going to go out and get this guy without the Kings giving up an asset of their own.


He's still a decent player, so a team looking to add a rotation guy for the playoffs may be interested. Additionally, the Kings can afford to give up a first rounder with certain protections to bribe a team to take Nocioni off their hands. They'd probably have to give up a pick unless somebody like Portland was desperate to add a productive body, but Nocioni's contract isn't even close to unmovable. 

In addition, to Dre: why not? In the age of 24/7 sports coverage and every NBA game anywhere available on TV or over the internet through league pass, New York's media impact is greatly overblown. There's a young, talented supporting cast at all positions already in place in Sacramento, as well as ownership and a gm that can be described, at worst, as competent. Lastly, ARCO is an absolute madhouse when the Kings are good, so it isn't like there's any question about local support.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I just don't see it. Anything is possible but I don't envision the scenario where Lebron believes he can go there and win a title right then and there.

I know one thing Lakers-Kings would matter again.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Dre™ said:


> I just don't see it. Anything is possible but I don't envision the scenario where Lebron believes he can go there and win a title right then and there.
> 
> I know one thing Lakers-Kings would matter again.


Alright, I'll give you that, I too think it's very, very unlikely that he'd go to Sacramento. However, Hawes is like a young, mobile Ilgauskas, Thompson is soon to be an automatic double-double, Martin will be a better Mo Williams, and the sky's the limit for Tyreke Evans. Casspi has the look of a very good 6th man, and Udrih and Donte Greene could give serviceable minutes off the bench. All that's missing is a backup center, but those can be had fairly easily.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

carlos710 said:


> The wolves would be idiots if they don't trade Rubio for gallo, specially if they get a top two pick with Wall available for them. The reason why Kahn won't trade Rubio it's because he doesn't have that much value anyway.


If they got wall with the #1 pick then maybe they would trade Rubio to the knicks but not for Gano straight up, please.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Hyperion said:


> Kahn can say what he wants, but he doesn't have a contract with rubio and he can opt to be redrafted instead. He won't play for the wolves. To answer your question, the knicks have craptons of money and some young players that can be sent in a sign and trade (Nate Robinson?)


Rubio has a long deal in spain with an NBA opt out after the 2nd year, so he's not going to be able to sit out an entire year to re-enter the draft(which would be stupid anyway) Money can't be traded, plus the wolves have capspace anyway, plus why would we want Nate Robinson, a 5 foot chucker with 0 defense, with Flynn, Sessions,and Rubio(who'd be traded). The knicks are bad trade partners for the Wolves, their best trade pieces don't fit here. Gano would be an option but not just him.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

moss_is_1 said:


> Rubio has a long deal in spain with an NBA opt out after the 2nd year, so he's not going to be able to sit out an entire year to re-enter the draft(which would be stupid anyway) Money can't be traded, plus the wolves have capspace anyway, plus why would we want Nate Robinson, a 5 foot chucker with 0 defense, with Flynn, Sessions,and Rubio(who'd be traded). The knicks are bad trade partners for the Wolves, their best trade pieces don't fit here. Gano would be an option but not just him.


Well they may be amenable to a trade considering they drafted two point guards so they wanted to deal one of them and currently have 3 wins this year. Maybe they want an improvement with a guy who could light it up with 30 point nights. The wolves just need another shooter and they'll win a lot more often


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

^ exactly. I'm just saying the Wolves and Knicks aren't good trade partners because what the Wolves have, the Knicks have. The Wolves have been alot more competitive with Kevin Love in the lineup, and when Ryan Gomes plays well they are around a 500 team. If we could even get someone like Rudy Gay in the offseason and then drafting one of Aldrich, Wall, Turner, Wesley Johnson, or Xavier Henry we could be pretty well on our way of putting together a solid team.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

moss_is_1 said:


> If they got wall with the #1 pick then maybe they would trade Rubio to the knicks but not for Gano straight up, please.


Certainly not for gallo straight up, the knicks probably would package Curry + Jeffries with galo and ask for Rubio + Love + Jefferson in return. Rubio's trade value is close to zero at this point.



moss_is_1 said:


> If we could even get someone like Rudy Gay in the offseason and then drafting one of Aldrich, Wall, Turner, Wesley Johnson, or Xavier Henry we could be pretty well on our way of putting together a solid team.


The only way the wolves get Gay is if they severaly overpay him, which I doubt is something you want to see for a player with questionable defense and effort.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^wow, I hope you're joking. Donnie Walsh wants Rubio more than a 14 year old girl. Completely retarded post.

Wolves have plenty of capspace and why wouldn't he sign here? He isn't going to stay in Memphis, if he resigns it'll be for a sign and trade.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

The Rockets - Yao, Lebron, capable teammates, sign back T-Mac for no more than 9mil(wishful thinking)....


/thread

/season for the next 5-6 years


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> The Rockets - *Yao*, Lebron, *capable teammates*, *sign back T-Mac* for no more than 9mil(wishful thinking)....
> 
> 
> /thread
> ...


lol


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> The Rockets - Yao, Lebron, capable teammates, sign back T-Mac for no more than 9mil(wishful thinking)....
> 
> 
> /thread
> ...


But Yao Ming is never healthy?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

R-Star said:


> But Yao Ming is never healthy?


shhhh.....


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I think lebron staying in cleveland is the worst decision he can make. Like I said before they couldn't even get an impact player when they had money. 

As far as talent between nj and ny, sure they'll have brook lopez, Devin Harris and presumably a top four pick, but they'll still be young and they'll have to get more veterans to be taken seriously as a contender with James. I personally don't see them making the playoffs with him, or they'd lose early in the playoffs. Year 1 that is. 

As for the knicks, it would be the same result year one, but while NY doesn't have the space NJ has, they'll have 17 million in expiring contracts the following year. 

I think lebron has realized that in any destination (outside of Miami amd Chicago) he wouldn't have a contender in year 1 or 2 of his next contract. I'd trust the front office of NJ and NY before Cleveland. 

I can't see him going to Chicago, because he'd pit himself right under jordan's shadow, and he's been lucky to run alongisde jordan's accomplishments, and not behind them.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Bwooklyn !


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

It's somewhat weird: Lebron James has all the money and exposure he wants right now. If he skips town, it should be to a team that can provide him a chance to win a championship in no more than 2 years. But no such team seems available.
Lebron has the money and the stats, and the individual accolades. He should go (or stay) to the place than can secure him an "early" championship.
IMHO, right now LBJ is running against time: if he wants to be seen as one of the greatest ever, he needs to win one now, desperately.


----------



## The Immortal CJ (Sep 7, 2009)

Utah Jazz.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

The Immortal CJ said:


> Utah Jazz.


Oh yeah! Lebron would just loooove to play in Salt Lake City!


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Clippers


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Heard through a source hes decided on Indian.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

The guy is 24 years old. He's not exactly "quickly running out of time" to win a championship. He'll probably be playing for another 15 years.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

jmk said:


> The guy is 24 years old. He's not exactly "quickly running out of time" to win a championship. He'll probably be playing for another 15 years. *For the Pacers*


I agree. Indiana is probably his best bet.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Tragedy said:


> I think lebron staying in cleveland is the worst decision he can make. Like I said before they couldn't even get an impact player when they had money.


Did they have Lebron at this point? 



> As far as talent between nj and ny, sure they'll have brook lopez, Devin Harris and presumably a top four pick, but they'll still be young and they'll have to get more veterans to be taken seriously as a contender with James. I personally don't see them making the playoffs with him, or they'd lose early in the playoffs. Year 1 that is.
> 
> As for the knicks, it would be the same result year one, but while NY doesn't have the space NJ has, they'll have 17 million in expiring contracts the following year.
> 
> I think lebron has realized that in any destination (outside of Miami amd Chicago) he wouldn't have a contender in year 1 or 2 of his next contract. I'd trust the front office of NJ and NY before Cleveland.


But you're not taking into account that the Nets will only have 25 million on their books after this season. If they get a chance at Wall they can keep the pick and still have the equivalent of a new top talent to bring Lebron in, give him a max deal and still have something left over for a second tier FA.

If they trade the picks they can sign him to the max then still sign someone for just under that.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

he could whore himself nicely in new york. imagine how many jerseys he can sell in that city. he could reach his billion dollar goal


----------



## Helter Skelter (Jun 27, 2005)

In NBA there's a team over the rest: L.A. Lakers, play in Lakers is better than win a ring with other team, win the ring with Lakers is touch heaven. But Lakers have a Bryant , so Lebron seems never come true all player's dream. So I think Lebron have to go to Knicks. Cleveland is a small city that nobody knows and nobody cares. If there is a place with Lebron can be treat as God is New York.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

jmk said:


> The guy is 24 years old. He's not exactly "quickly running out of time" to win a championship. He'll probably be playing for another 15 years.


That's what was said about Dan Marino after losing the Super Bowl in his second year. 

How'd that work out for him ?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I would either sign with the Celtics or Magic. The Celtics need a SF more, maybe a 1 year deal and go for 16-0 in the playoffs.

Chicago?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think the Clippers are the best team honestly. You have 
C - Kaman
PF - Grifin
SF - Lebron
SG - Gordon
PG - Davis

That's a lot better than than the Knicks or Nets.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

LA68 said:


> That's what was said about Dan Marino after losing the Super Bowl in his second year.
> 
> How'd that work out for him ?


As far as I can remember, Dan Marino didn't have much of an NBA career.

But, you know, ****, that's some argument. One guy didn't win a ring in his career. ****, I guess it's doneski's for LeBron. No basketball player has won a championship after not winning one in his first few seasons...right?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

jokeaward said:


> I would either sign with the Celtics or Magic. The Celtics need a SF more, maybe a 1 year deal and go for 16-0 in the playoffs.
> 
> Chicago?


I hear the Indiana Pacers are the front runners.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

I understand the money he can potentially make signing with the Knicks or Nets (if they are in Brooklyn) but staying in Cleveland and cementing his legacy as a guy that eventually led the Cavs to a title would make him look good, and besides no matter where he goes he will get endorsements. he is that big of a draw, he doesn't need NY per say.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

eddymac said:


> I understand the money he can potentially make signing with the Knicks or Nets (if they are in Brooklyn) but staying in Cleveland and cementing his legacy *as a guy that eventually led the Cavs to a title *would make him look good, and besides no matter where he goes he will get endorsements. he is that big of a draw, he doesn't need NY per say.


Things ain't looking easy for him to pull it off.
Let's be real: unless the Crabs can somehow get another star/superstar to play alongside Lebron, the next couple of years (at least) it's curtains for them, seing how the Celtics and Magic are arguably beter than the Crabs (the Celtics have a deep roster riding along The Big Three, and the Magio have already beaten the Crabs without HCA AND their starting PG).
What would you do if you were Lebron James? Hope for a miracle signing?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

eddymac said:


> I understand the money he can potentially make signing with the Knicks or Nets (if they are in Brooklyn) but staying in Cleveland and cementing his legacy as a guy that eventually led the Cavs to a title would make him look good, and besides no matter where he goes he will get endorsements. he is that big of a draw, he doesn't need NY per say.


Didn't KG try that exact same story? How'd that work out?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

By the way, I have sources in the James family, and early word is that LeBron *really* wants to spend the rest of his life in Indiana.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jmk said:


> As far as I can remember, Dan Marino didn't have much of an NBA career.


are you sure? because he did get his number retired by the heat and thats better than most NBA players


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Floods said:


> lol


you don't think the rockets have capable teammates? please explain


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

LA68 said:


> That's what was said about Dan Marino after losing the Super Bowl in his second year.
> 
> How'd that work out for him ?


You know there's 53 football players vs. 12 basketball players right

Nice try A. Hominem.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Things ain't looking easy for him to pull it off.
> Let's be real: unless the Crabs can somehow get another star/superstar to play alongside Lebron, the next couple of years (at least) it's curtains for them, seing how the Celtics and Magic are arguably beter than the Crabs (the Celtics have a deep roster riding along The Big Three, and the Magio have already beaten the Crabs without HCA AND their starting PG).
> What would you do if you were Lebron James? Hope for a miracle signing?


The Celtics are not gonna be contenders for that much longer. Allen, Garrnet and Pierce are older, and I think the Cavs can eventually pass them, I'll give you Orlando and possibly Atlanta for the next few years as teams Cleveland has to deal with. The Cavs have some solid players around LeBron in Hickson, Moon, Mo Williams, plus they can always add a player or two around him, I think they will be fine in the long term as long as James is in town. 



Hyperion said:


> Didn't KG try that exact same story? How'd that work out?


KG didn't have as much talent around him until 2003/2004


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> You know there's 53 football players vs. 12 basketball players right
> 
> Nice try A. Hominem.


that's not an ad hominem. more of a faulty comparison than anything.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

People believe LeBron James winning is a given or a matter of time. I disagree, LA and Boston will be as good as they are this year next year. So LBJ won't be winning a title now or then. After that you have the Magic who have already proven they can beat the Cavs. Plus the Hawks are the new young team on the rise in the East. Also note that a major superstar could be playing with Dwyane Wade, and I don't think his name is LeBron. 

LeBron James may be the next Dan Marino. All stats and no championship hardware.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

People feel LeBron will win eventually because he doesn't need much of a cast to win a title. Of course, if he never plays on a team better than he has now, that's just some terrible luck. 

Hell, you could stick LeBron on 10 other teams in the east and they'd win the east, imo.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

And Michael Jordan at 24 was the next Dan Marino too. I think we should have to wait until a player is in their 30's before we start throwing around the retired hall of famers without titles. It's premature for a guy who has over a decade of basketball left to play.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Just like Wade, he probably would want to sign with Orlando because of D12. Having a dominating center like a Howard beside a star wing/guard player has always been a match made in heaven and Lebron/Wade both know this which is why both have said in the past they dream of playing beside Howard some day.

Of course it won't happen unless one of those guys signs for the MLE and I seriously doubt that will happen.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

23AJ said:


> People believe LeBron James winning is a given or a matter of time. I disagree, LA and Boston will be as good as they are this year next year. So LBJ won't be winning a title now or then. After that you have the Magic who have already proven they can beat the Cavs. Plus the Hawks are the new young team on the rise in the East. Also note that a major superstar could be playing with Dwyane Wade, and I don't think his name is LeBron.
> 
> LeBron James may be the next Dan Marino. All stats and no championship hardware.


LeBron is probably going to be playing for 10-12 more years at the minimum. Little premature for the Dan Marino comparisons amirite?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Can Portland sign LBJ? Phoenix?



Hyperion said:


> Didn't KG try that exact same story? How'd that work out?


You know what, with the oligarchy it got tough, but theses guys stayed and won: David Robinson, Pierce, Hakeem.

Dwight's signed up long-term, drafted one year after Lebron.

But I don't think Lebron will stay. Ray Allen tried it, and Chris Paul is on a financial disaster. Miami got the no. 2 pick and Wade is frustrated.

Also, don't single out Marino. Warren Moon, Barry Sanders never was on a close team, Thurman Thomas, Derrick Thomas, Randall Cunningham, Dan Fouts, Anthony Munoz, John Randle, Tim Brown, Tomlinson, Earl Campbell, Champ Bailey, Moss... the team would be ridiculous. IMO the best RB in Sanders, offensive tackle, and DE/OLB ever with Moss out wide.


----------



## RapeYouLikeKobe (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe a sign and trade with San Antonio? It's going to be extremely hard to beat Kobe and Pau or Wade and Bosh (if he goes to the Heat) over the next little while. Lebron, Duncan and Parker would have a very good chance.

Maybe the Bulls if they can sign a really good big with him. My next choice would be the Nets.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

jokeaward said:


> Can Portland sign LBJ? Phoenix?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point was that Marino went to the superbowl and lost in his second year and never made it back. That will be James' fate if he stays in cleveland. Robinson, if you remember, sat out a whole year with a "back injury" and only won a championship as the second banana. Pierce was going to leave or ask for a trade if they weren't gifted with kg and Allen. Hakeems twofer didn't come at the tail end of his career and he did have talent around him his whole career. Lebron has big Z and Shaq and that's about it on offense. Those guys are about one to two seasons from retiring. Then what? Hope they won the lottery by trade or draft? They've done nothing for lebron. Seven years! The Suns have picked up more than half a dozen guys who can score on the wing and clevland can only get mo Williams?!?! Pathetic.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> *People feel LeBron will win eventually because he doesn't need much of a cast to win a title*. Of course, if he never plays on a team better than he has now, that's just some terrible luck.
> 
> Hell, you could stick LeBron on 10 other teams in the east and they'd win the east, imo.


I believe that myth was debunked some time ago when the Crabs got swept in the NBA Finals.
Lebron will need a good supoporting cast if he wants to win a championship. Either in the East or the West. If he stays in Cleveland, i'll say he will need an all-star player alongside him (and Mo) to get pass the Celtics and Magic (this season and the next, i'd say).
Thos should be a very interesting season for Lebron and the Crabs. IF they win, will he stay? If they don't will he bolt?
If i'm not mistaken, the Crabs still can pull a deal off using Z's contract, no? Maybe they can reamp the roster till the playoffs come...


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Shaq is biding his time until the playoffs begin.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

eddymac said:


> Shaq is biding his time until the playoffs begin.


You don't honestly believe that, do you?


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> You don't honestly believe that, do you?


I believe so. He hasn't been playing a whole lot and I am sure the Cavs staff wanna keep his minutes down as much as possible, so come playoff time Shaq will give his most effort.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Shaq is just an unathletic lump of weight right now. The dude will not deliver come playoff time.

The Cavs are better off resting their hopes on trading Ilgauskas for a contributor (Redd, Murphy, Maggette, West) than praying that Shaq wakes up.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They want Shaq to lean on Dwight Howard. If he can half way cover him one on one then that completely alters the equation for Cleveland. Shaq has nearly become Eric Snow who just sits around all year so that he can piss in Chauncey Billups' cheerios during the playoffs. (Of course Snow was worse than useless in any other match up).Since Howard really doesn't have a great post game Shaq should be able to neutralize him enough just by being big and strong, and by eating up a whole lot of space.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Diable said:


> They want Shaq to lean on Dwight Howard. If he can half way cover him one on one then that completely alters the equation for Cleveland. Shaq has nearly become Eric Snow who just sits around all year so that he can piss in Chauncey Billups' cheerios during the playoffs. (Of course Snow was worse than useless in any other match up).Since Howard really doesn't have a great post game Shaq should be able to neutralize him enough just by being big and strong, and by eating up a whole lot of space.


lol. This is the problem with the Cavs. They don't build their team to contend, they build their team to counter the teams that beat them. You'll never win like that. When they had chances to build a team, they bobbled it. It's why it's funny that people say he needs to stay in Cleveland opposed to saying he should go to NY or NJ. Cleveland has just as much a chance of winning with Lebron as either NJ or NY this season, next season and possibly the one after that. Outside of Lebron there's no player there that builds an argument to keep him there. Mo Williams? Not gonna win if he's your second best, or even third best player. Delonte West? Head case. JJ Hickson starting? Ilgauskas? Shall I continue?

With the money and talent other teams have they're more attractive. Brook Lopez is better than anything the Cavs have now, so is Devin Harris. CDR is good, as is Courtney Lee. That's a good SG rotation, good starting point, good center. And they'll have at WORST the fourth pick in the draft. NJ Could conceivably have Lopez, Boone, James, Wall and Harris as their team, before any trade is even made. A potential 20-10 defensive center, a potential stud rookie, a former all star point guard, Lebron, and the guy you just throw in there as the PF. Cleveland can't say the same. The only drawback to NJ is you won't be in NY, and they'll still be the team "over there."

NY doesn't have as much as Jersey currently, but they'll have 17 million more in tradeable assets at the end of the season. That is A LOT for any team that wants to save money, and there will be teams looking to do so.

One thing we know about Lebron is that he's a high chemistry guy. He'll go to any team tomorrow and they'll instantly be 10-15 games better AT LEAST, and it won't take them long to be good with him.

So I really don't get all this Cleveland talk. Him winning a title this year wouldn't even change anything IMO. If Cleveland won a ring this year, it would mean that Lebron absolutely beasted, and they got every last drop out of the team they have now. It would be Miami 2006 all over again. One and done.

And I'm sure Lebron has thought about all of that.


----------



## MrChibbs (Jan 16, 2004)

the nets real value is brook lopez and the upcoming draft pick. btw it's inaccurate to call lopez a 'defensive center,' in fact he often intentionally moves out of the way of his opponent and allows him to score so as not to register fouls. he's not anthony randolph-soft in the post, but he's not dwight howard. i'd love to see individual defensive numbers on brook if anyone has them. three of the guys mentioned in the above post - devin harris, courtney lee, and cdr - are a dime a dozen in this league. they're not players who will attract a big free agent and duplicates of them are thoroughly acquirable through free agency, the draft, and trades. three in one year? no. but over two or three years? yes. they're not dealbreakers, and do not matter right now.

the knicks' value is gallinari and david lee. gallo would be a fantastic match with lebron and lee is great on any team. lee's contract is also supposedly attractive for a sign and trade in case a second big free agent, a player better than lee, wants to come join nyk.

the destinations are basically a wash right now, though the nets may have the edge if they have more cap room, and the knicks may have the edge because they're already in the city and have a faux-storied past.

where the nets draft pick ends up could shift the balance. if they get #1 john wall, they're going to be the more attractive destination and impossible for lebron to walk away from unless he is truly set on playing for NYK.

if the nets don't get #1, his two choices are about even.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Whats this Dan Marino crap? Use Karl Malone. He was all stats and no titles. 

Lebron is still gonna sign with the Wolves, he sees Kevin Love eating rebounds and Al in the post and gets a boner.


----------

